# Reinigung/Entrostung von Kette & Zahnkranz



## Eisvogl (2. März 2010)

Tach Leute,

zunächst mal wollte ich mich als "Newcomer" vorstellen.
Mein Name lautet David, komme aus Bayern und finde das Biken echt klasse!

Nun mal zum Wesentlichen..
Ich bin den gesamten Winter.. der nun wohl noch andauernd wird..
permanent mit meinem Bike gefahren.. Leider fand ich nie Zeit mich 
wenigstens ein Bisschen um die Kette/Zahnkränze zu kümmern.

Das Resultat vom ganzen Schnee samt Salz kann sich wohl jeder vorstellen.. Beide Teile sind stärker vom Flugrost befallen, vorallem der hintere Zahnkranz. 

Kann mir jemand vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben, um die Mechanik möglichst zu entrosten und reinigen?

Ich danke!
Eisvogl'


----------



## Schildbürger (3. März 2010)

Ölen und (mehr) fahren, da hat der Rost keine Chance!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. März 2010)

Am Besten Kette mehrfach durch öligen Lappen ziehen und einwirken lassen...dann das Ganze wiederholen bis alle Kettenglieder wieder schön beweglich sind. Kassette am Besten abnehmen und anschmirgeln/säubern oder direkt. Auch nicht vergessen, die Züge/Umwerfer/Schaltwerk abschmieren.


----------



## scylla (3. März 2010)

Anschmirgeln würde ich da nix.
Kassette und Kette abmontieren, und das Ganze mit einer Wurzelbürste und heißem Spüliwasser abrubbeln und die Kette dabei gut durchkneten. 
Wenn der Rost dann ab ist die Kette am besten großzügig in Öl ertränken und über Nacht liegenlassen, damit es überall reinkriechen kann. Dann mit einem sauberen Lappen das überschüssige Fett runterwischen. 
Der Kassette tut ein bisschen Öl zum draufsprühen sicher auch ganz gut. Mit einer guten Ölpackung lässt sich Rost eigentlich ganz gut verhindern.


----------



## Tobsn (3. März 2010)

Macht Ihr Euch echt so viel Arbeit?
Neue Kette und Ritzel und gut ist.


----------



## scylla (3. März 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Macht Ihr Euch echt so viel Arbeit?
> Neue Kette und Ritzel und gut ist.



kostet alles Geld... und wenn die alten Teile noch nicht runtergefahren sind, sondern nur ein bisschen verrostet wÃ¼rd ich mir die 50â¬ lieber sparen...


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. März 2010)

Word.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (3. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Anschmirgeln würde ich da nix.
> Kassette und Kette abmontieren, und das Ganze mit einer Wurzelbürste und heißem Spüliwasser abrubbeln und die Kette dabei gut durchkneten.
> Wenn der Rost dann ab ist die Kette am besten großzügig in Öl ertränken und über Nacht liegenlassen, damit es überall reinkriechen kann. Dann mit einem sauberen Lappen das überschüssige Fett runterwischen.
> Der Kassette tut ein bisschen Öl zum draufsprühen sicher auch ganz gut. Mit einer guten Ölpackung lässt sich Rost eigentlich ganz gut verhindern.



Anschmirgeln nur, um den Oberflächenrost zu lösen. Spüli und Kette würde ich sein lassen...treibt das Öl aus den Kettengliedern. Eher ein dünnflüssiges Öl wie WD40 oder Ballistol um oberflächlich zu reinigen und dann Öl auf die Kette.....aber nicht übertreiben mit Nacht einwirken. Dann lieber neue Kette. Die kostet 8 Euro und spart Aufwand.


----------



## Eisvogl (3. März 2010)

Hmm, die Kassette ist schon mal so gut wie neu.. musste zum Glück nur bisschen abbürsten. Habe dazu eine Handbürste verwendet.. 

Bei der Kette siehts allerdings bisschen schwieriger aus.. 
Habe diese nun mit Balistol eingesprüht und warte mal bis Morgen ab.
Vielleicht lässt es sich dann auch so leicht beseitigen.

Nochmals besten Dank!
Bin aber trotzdem noch für Tipps offen 

Eisvogl


----------



## manne (3. März 2010)

Eisvogl schrieb:


> Bin aber trotzdem noch für Tipps offen



Wozu? Mit der 1. Antwort ist doch eigentlich alles gesagt.

Nachvollzierbar, daß so ein unschöner Anblick am (neuen) Bike stört. Sollte sich mit der Zeit und ein paar unvermeidlichen Gebrauchsspuren legen, bei Einigen kommt es allerdings zur Putzmanie, eine schlimmere Krankheit als etwas oberflächlicher Rost auf dem Antrieb.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. März 2010)

Kette vorn aufs große Blatt und von aussen mit der Stahlbürste auf beiden Seiten längs und quer zu den Gliedern ordentlich abbürsten. Danach einfach ölen und gut ist. So mach ich es seit vielen Jahren und nach dem Winter kommt eine neue Kette drauf - fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grandfather (3. März 2010)

Ölen und bitte nicht mit Stahlbürste dran (gibt sicher Kratzer in weicheren Materialien wie z.B. Alu) ... Wurzelbürste schadet vermutlich nicht, Ölbad und Lappen funktionieren meist auch gut.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (3. März 2010)

Man soll mit der Stahlbürste auch nicht übers ganze Bike schrubben! Bei mir ist nicht 1 Kratzer wo er nicht sein sollte. Noch nicht mal die Kette wird dabei verhunzt.


----------



## Jok3r (4. März 2010)

Was ganz gut funktioniert ,macht aber die Arbeit der Demontage! Leg die Teile eine Nacht in stinknormale Cola die hat einen Ph Wert von 3 und das zerfrisst den Rost solange es nur Flugrost ist dann eben sauber spülen, trocknen Ölen und gut ist  Also ich nehm immer Keramiköl das haftet und schmiert gut !


----------



## markus.2407 (12. März 2010)

hi
hab heute meine auch so richtig eingesaut, die Kettenpflege dauert mal ziemlich lange: mehrere Durchgänge mit Carmba und dann zu guter Letzt Dynamics Wet Lub (ziemlich vorne beim letzten Test in der BIKE, auch das dry lube). Die Vorreinigung mach ich mit Mopped Reiniger von Louis/Polo/Gericke.
Schmirgeln würd ich auch nicht, die Ritzel sind doch vernickelt 

PS: ...und die Kettenrädchen mit nen Schraubendreher abschradeln  da is auch immer soon Knies drauf


----------



## Korfu (13. März 2010)

Was ist mit Diesel? Mir hat mal einer gesagt ich könnte meinen Kranz und meine Kette in Diesel einlegen und danach wäre sie wieder wie neu.


----------



## Jok3r (13. März 2010)

Ich versuch die plätze wo sich dreck sammeln kann immer zu verringern oder gut erreichbar zu halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisvogl (16. März 2010)

Na gut, das langt schon alles 
Ich danke nochmals.

Kette hat sich mit einem Neukauf geregelt, da ein Glied mittig gerissen ist.


----------



## Jok3r (16. März 2010)

GLIED!!! hihihihi


----------



## Eisvogl (16. März 2010)

Is richtisch


----------



## TheJohnny (17. März 2010)

Mit einem Topfreiniger





kann man die Kette auch gut von Rost befreien. Einfach den Topfreiniger ins Wasser, und dann die Kette abbürsten.


----------

